# thinkrightnow conquering social anxiety



## albert3366 (Mar 22, 2010)

I want to know if any of you tried thinkrightnow and tell me if it worked, and also how you used it.


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey man, yeah it kinda looks cheesy, I could be wrong but I wouldn;t try it if it costs money. Try the Overcoming Social Anxiety Step By Step tapes, they are the way to go.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

I am trying it right now. Not what I expected. Not sure if you have checked these out but they are also discussed here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f13/think-right-now-53429/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f13/tried-think-right-now-conquering-sa-now-61207/

I thought it would be subliminal or hypnosis...although if I had read everything more carefully, I would've realized that it's not. But they are affirmations of sorts. Instead of bad thoughts that we hear in our heads, this CD bombards you with good positive thoughts. It's like a Jedi mind trick. :b If nothing else it drowns out your negative thoughts. I guess eventually if you hammer away, you can replace the thoughts. Well also, it give you some ideas of what negative thought you might be having since it isn't always apparent. I have thought about putting it on my MP3 player and going to grocery, bookstore etc. Or letting it play at night while I sleep. Not sure how that will work. But overall, I would say it's a good CD. I just started it though, but I think it is decent. I, like many people take a shotgun approach and I have some hypno, a book or two, meds, and other stuff. I'd say it's not a bad addition to your arsenal.


----------



## wassubie (Mar 14, 2004)

I downloaded it. It's easy to listen to, but hasn't worked so far. :/ I may keep trying it.


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

u need to use it for a period of a month to see results

I've used it 

I think it worked


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I've been using it for a while. I don't know for sure if it really helped or not as I would have to think of some things way out of my comfort zone to try. I think I did notice some subtle things in every day type situations where it seems to have helped. Like you just do things that would have caused anxiety in the past but it's like you just do them without a second thought like something has changed in the sub-conscious mind. 

I got a cd from them recently of just the background music and I'm going to make my own recording using some of my own specific affirmations. Oh as far as how I use them I just listen (once a day)but I usually doze off for a bit, it's very relaxing to listen to.


----------



## fireblade954 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ive been using the Thinkrightnow cds for about a year now and i can honestly say they work. Some of the cds didnt work that well for me but i now understand why. Im positive that all of the cds work, but can be a bandaid solution to what the real problem is.

I'll explain my situation

Ive been shy all my life. As a kid, i hardly spoke a word and only started to open up when i got to high school. Even in my twenties i found it difficult to be around new people so i know what most of you are going through.

Last year i really wanted to quit smoking so i went online and came across a cd called 'i am smoke free now' from the thinkrightnow website. After listening to it every night for about a month i went from smoking 30 cigarettes a day to 8 a day! I couldnt believe it so i stopped that cd and bought conquering social anxiety. Tried it for 3 weeks....nothing. After buying many more of their cds i worked out that social anxiety was not my only problem. So for the past 10 months ive been listening to Dissolving panic and anxiety and real self esteem now and guess what......shyness gone! 

Out of all the cds available their are four important ones

Dissolving panic and anxiety
Real self esteem now
Freedom from depression
Infinite joy now

If your thinking of trying these cds check these ones first because youll probably find these will help more than the others. My advice is to try only two at a time. Put them both on your ipod or mp3 player under the one album name and hit shuffle and repeat. Get some very comfy ear buds that wont fall out, slide your ipod under your pillow and listen while you sleep.

I hope this helps because as i said they really do work

Cheers

Forgot to mention, the effects of the cd are usually noticed within 3-7 days


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

@fireblade954 nice to hear that!
I had used thinkrightnow also in the past. I used Dissolving Panic and Anxiety and Releasing Fear of Failure for nearly 10 months now. I cant say that im so impressed like you. 
I used them regulary at night and each morning while relaxing.
My results are more "up and down", i didnt thought that overnight they were working. But i alternate them each night.

Maybe i should also start the Real Self Esteem along with Dissolving Panic and Anxiety. 

Are you now completely free of your social anxiety?


----------



## fireblade954 (Aug 23, 2010)

@tobi08 sorry for the late reply..

To answer your question, yes my social anxiety has gone! 2 months ago I delivered a best man speech in front of 60 people! I'm currently a retail manager and leading salesman for my region. I'm not trying to brag, I'm just trying to prove to you that these cd's work.

I'm sorry to hear the cd's didn't work as well for you but like with most things you have to find what works best for you.

Have a think about your personality traits then right them down. This is how I did it and it's worked well for me

If you show little emotion and rarely smile try infinite joy now

If you have poor concentration, your lazy and get ****ty at small things try freedom from depression

If you worry alot and over analyze things try dissolving panic and anxiety.

If you feel like you need to be perfect, have the best of everything ( need money to feel important) and get jealous easy try real self esteem.

If you feel you have all these traits try freedom from depression and infinite joy now. You'll be happier than a pig in ****! so happy you'll forget what social anxiety is.

I hope this helps mate, and anyone else that wants to try it. If you follow what I've mentioned above it will save you a bit of money. 

P.S forgot to mention, I also listen to the CDs to and from work, not just while I sleep


----------



## marinqua (Nov 15, 2012)

Think Right Now is what we all need . Its my 5th year and has changed my life . 
How to Use ?

Order the cd-s to your favorite theme and play everyday 30 minutes. All you need to do is to believe in what you hear if not its very difficult. 
The effects in your brain you will see very quickly . TRN works in your brain just like a PC , it erase from your brain the negative thoughts and fuses with positive ones. 

For anything else just keep asking


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

hey marinqua,

how has it changed you? How did you listen? With eyes closed and the relaxation session in front?
And which cds did you use?

I have the problem i cant relax while listening to them i feel pressured and anxious while listening. I appreciate any advice.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

thinkrightnow works!

and it works incredibly well. it works better than anything i've tried in my whole life. it's not cheesy or gimmicky at all as some people have said. it's an incredible invention. 

it may take many months for the social anxiety cd to start showing real signs of progress. of course this depends on how severe your problem is. i've had severe social anxiety for over 20 years therefore i found that it took quite a while to start seeing results. but with other programs such as the procrastination and motivation cds the results i experienced were almost immediate and the result were absolutely incredible 

it works


----------

